# Fat goldfish



## mikebike

I think one of my Goldfish is pregnant:









her scales seem to flair out:









She is about 8 inches long and her girth is about the size of a baseball:


----------



## CRS Fan

Mike, that fish looks like it has dropsy. This malady is often fatal. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I'm just being honest.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## mikebike

Thanks for the heads up.
Is it contagious?


----------



## mikebike

I just Googled it the fish does have all the symptoms.
time to isolate and try salt bath tonight.


----------



## pisces

how long you have this gold fish now ? he look like Dropsy !

Dropsy is a disease that doesn't occur too often. Symptoms of this disease include swollen body, bloated eyes, and protruding scales. Dropsy disease is the result of organ failure from cancer or poor environmental conditions. 
check it this may help your fish : Flippersandfins.net on treating dropsy!


----------



## mikebike

I got it about 3 weeks ago it came from someones pond cleanup they were giving away their non Koi fish and said a couple may be pregnant.


----------



## Ebonbolt

Dropsy is more of a symptom than a disease; it could mean dirty water conditions, or organ failure (kidney, liver, etc), among other things. There isn't really a cure for it, often times it either goes away by itself, or the fish dies because the bloating crushes it's organs. Epsom salt may help draw the excess water out, but in the end there's not tht much you can do about it. Your case of dropsy seems pretty severe, I'd try an Epsom sAlt bath, but watch it carefully, and if it's not doing any better in a few days, I'd just euthanize it.


----------



## Victor

it's dropsy for sure. My experience with it in the past has never been positive. Best of luck, I hope he makes it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I concur with the Dropsy diagnosis by the other members.


----------



## Rastapus

Dropsy is extremely common if you dont buffer your water in BC for Goldfish. Fluids build up as the fish tries to pull in minerals. Do you buffer your water?
It is dropsy for sure and the odds of saving a fish in that extreme a condition is extremely slim. Euthanizing would be my first choice and look into your buffering system.


----------



## mikebike

my PH is a little low 6.3 and my KH is also low.
I will be adding some Epson Salt to increase the harness.


----------



## Ebonbolt

salt wont raise pH/KH. Try something with carbonates in it. Alkaline buffer, sodium bicarbonate, etc.


----------



## mikebike

I did use sodium bicarbonate to help buffer the PH.


----------



## pisces

Treatment of Dropsy
Quarantine the fish and start treating the fish using a medication that treats Dropsy such as *Maracyn-Two* or *Furan-2*. 








well, i will suggest get this ASAP, and drop the sea salt it wont help too much ,(it because your fish already sick few days ) , it will turn bad than every days .. and now its body is very Sensitive ,better dont care about rise / low ph or kh , he may can not sustain that change! take him to 10 G and used half your old water and add 50% new water and treatment! without filter, used air stone only! 
hope you can make it! Dropsy not easy to care, it may take long treatment! good luck


----------



## mikebike

I'm using Pimafix from API

PimaFix

It is in an isolation tank where I can keep a close eye on it.


----------



## pisces

i used that before,* PimaFix* is okie! it's very natural! but it is too mild , i feel your fish right now may need stronger one! you try see this two day your fish getting better? otherwise used that one i told you! 
** but Dropsy no any medication would help 100 %, better is keep the water quality, that is main medication !


----------



## mikebike

I had my water tested today and my PH was a little low and my KH was also low.

I added some gravel ( 2 gallon containers) with crushed coral in it today.

I'm still experimenting with 1 cubic foot of peat moss trying to get it to sink ( in a test barrel ) so I can determine its PH attributes to use in the bottom of the pond for over-wintering the fish. 
I have adjusted both.

Water quality is one thing I try to stay on top of.


----------



## Rastapus

Crushed coral will not raise hardness, only pH. Have a look at our sticky on tap water in BC. Honestly I applaud your efforts on trying to save this fish but a turnaround at that point is very unlikely. Pimafix will not work at that stage. Goldfish are bred and raised in very hard water, KH ut of HK is around 10 degrees, this is what they are used to and require to really thrive. GH also needs to be in a similar range for exotic or common goldfish.


----------



## mikebike

Hi Grant,
Yes the sticky is printed out after it was first posted.

I'm trying to build the mud in the bottom of the new pond in preparation for the winter.

I have come to understand that even if the fish survives it's kidneys are shot and will will not have a good life.

I'm going to get some clove oil and after anesthetizing it put it in the freezer to end its suffering.


----------



## Ebonbolt

Honestly T this point I'd say you're wasting your money and time... There's a higher chance that Rebecca black will be able to sing... I'd just euthanize it and save it a lot of pain. Knock him out with clove oil and put him down with some vodka; it's nice and quick, and he won't feels a thing.


----------

